# New girl!



## Melissa93 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I´m seriously interested in starting with bodybuilding..
What exactly do I need in terms of drugs??


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2012)

Melissa93, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (May 20, 2012)

Welcome...  First you need a good training routine and diet. Review our training & nutrition forums to get started.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

Haha my kind of girl


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2012)

Welcome Melissa, start out with this,

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## charley (May 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## btex34n88 (May 20, 2012)

Melissa93 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I´m seriously interested in starting with bodybuilding..
> What exactly do I need in terms of drugs??



gears


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM!  There is alot of knowledgeable people on here to you help you with any questions you may have but you have to post in the right forum. Read what Ichigo suggested.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 21, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ranman32566 (May 21, 2012)

Welcome...Protein & creatine


----------



## IPGEAR (May 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (May 21, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## malk (May 21, 2012)

what drugs do i need? wtf..


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Spraynpray (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## tamtam (May 21, 2012)

all right! another new girl


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## sassy69 (May 21, 2012)

Melissa93 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I´m seriously interested in starting with bodybuilding..
> What exactly do I need in terms of drugs??



The Iron IS the Drug!


----------



## sophiewilcoxx (May 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm also new here. As you can see in my profile pic, I'm a girl and new so I enter in this thread but I have a question that concerns about a guy. My 17 year old brother still has some "baby fats" (as he says it) or I think it's more like a growing "man boobs" coz he's already drinking since 15. Now he's starting to do some weight lifting but after 1 week he says that his chest fats are not burning and instead his chest is growing as if he's a girl that really growing a boobs. Can you give me some tips to tell him? He's a little bit shy to go to the gym to ask some questions.


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2012)

sophiewilcoxx said:


> Hi, I'm also new here. As you can see in my profile pic, I'm a girl and new so I enter in this thread but I have a question that concerns about a guy. My 17 year old brother still has some "baby fats" (as he says it) or I think it's more like a growing "man boobs" coz he's already drinking since 15. Now he's starting to do some weight lifting but after 1 week he says that his chest fats are not burning and instead his chest is growing as if he's a girl that really growing a boobs. Can you give me some tips to tell him? He's a little bit shy to go to the gym to ask some questions.



it's all about diet/nutrition, expecting results in one week is a bit unrealistic.


----------



## collins (May 24, 2012)

Lets see what kind of shape your in and we will tell you the areas you need to work.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> The Iron IS the Drug!



and don't forget about the pump!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMjG2s6UOaw

Not sure why it's doubled?


----------



## sassy69 (May 24, 2012)

sophiewilcoxx said:


> Hi, I'm also new here. As you can see in my profile pic, I'm a girl and new so I enter in this thread but I have a question that concerns about a guy. My 17 year old brother still has some "baby fats" (as he says it) or I think it's more like a growing "man boobs" coz he's already drinking since 15. Now he's starting to do some weight lifting but after 1 week he says that his chest fats are not burning and instead his chest is growing as if he's a girl that really growing a boobs. Can you give me some tips to tell him? He's a little bit shy to go to the gym to ask some questions.



So for starters your brother should stop drinking. He's still 4 years away from being legal. Secondly, if he's pounding a lot of beer, beer is very estrogenic so he's well on his way to becoming Moob Man







1 week of training aint' gonna do shit. And if he continues to drink it will make even less of a difference. Its probably not just the way he deposits fat normally, unless he has a high natural level of estrogen. Otherwise he needs to drop the beer, clean up the diet and avoid estrogenic foods.


----------



## Daddyroids (May 25, 2012)

Welcome my girl, start out with this : *Bodybuilding Blog*


----------



## sophiewilcoxx (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. He says that his already trying to stop drinking. Especially when show your post to him. He is now going to the gym and maybe because he read your post that he now have a little self steam. It's really a great help Ms. Sassy69.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 28, 2012)

Melissa93 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I´m seriously interested in starting with bodybuilding..
> What exactly do I need in terms of drugs??




HAHAHHA If you have to think about wanting to bodybuild, this is NOT the sport for you...

What do you need in terms of drugs? Well, if you are going to start bodybuilding, you don't need drugs unless you want to get unnaturally big for a female. If that is the case, reach your genetic potential before you decide to start.


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

Melissa93 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I´m seriously interested in starting with bodybuilding..
> What exactly do I need in terms of drugs??



What Sassy said.

Diet and a good routine will get you far. IronMagazine can help you learn about both. Welcome!



sophiewilcoxx said:


> Hi, I'm also new here. As you can see in my profile pic, I'm a girl and new so I enter in this thread but I have a question that concerns about a guy. My 17 year old brother still has some "baby fats" (as he says it) or I think it's more like a growing "man boobs" coz he's already drinking since 15. Now he's starting to do some weight lifting but after 1 week he says that his chest fats are not burning and instead his chest is growing as if he's a girl that really growing a boobs. Can you give me some tips to tell him? He's a little bit shy to go to the gym to ask some questions.



Welcome. Send your brother to your family doctor to verify possible causes for his "man boobs". It could simply be body fat or it could be hormonal. Everyone collects or holds fat in different parts of their body.


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> (snip) *Not sure why it's doubled?*



New set-up. You simply have to paste the vid's entire URL to your post and it will automatically embed.


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

welcome


----------

